# Small Press Box at Little League Field



## rshuey (Apr 11, 2012)

Little League baseball team wants to add electric to their small( 10 x 12) press box. Any special things I should be aware of? The electrical inspector is on vacation and I'd like to help if possible. They will have a 40 amp subpanel with a few breakers.


----------



## Mule (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if the code wou;d support you but GFCI's would be a great idea. Most of these things always connect to some kind of outside apparatus, scoreborad, PA system. Usually are opened up to the weather, like a big fold down or up 4X8 opening so the occupants can see the entire field of play. Allowing for moisture to get into when you have one of those summer rain storms and everybody dashes to get out of the rain!


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

Where does the feeder for the sub panel originate?


----------



## rshuey (Apr 12, 2012)

Main service panel in the concession stand. Our borough electrician ran a no. 8 underground into the lower level of press box on a 40 amp breaker. Separated neutrals and grounds at sub-panel and now the local vo-tech kids are going to install the outlets and lighting in and outside the press box.


----------



## north star (Apr 12, 2012)

*= + =*

Maybe it goes without saying, but all components should be

rated for a wet environment......Any receptacles should have

the "weatherproof [ bubble type ]" covers installed.

Hope this helps!

*+ = +*


----------



## GCtony (Apr 16, 2012)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Main service panel in the concession stand. Our borough electrician ran a no. 8 underground into the lower level of press box on a 40 amp breaker. Separated neutrals and grounds at sub-panel and now the local vo-tech kids are going to install the outlets and lighting in and outside the press box.


 Good stuff getting the kids involved!  May want to consider getting them involved in the permit application and also the review process.


----------

